# Spurs Sign Mensah-Bonsu



## Basel

> The San Antonio Spurs today announced that they have signed free-agent forward Pops Mensah-Bonsu to a 10-day contract. The 25-year-old Mensah-Bonsu had most recently been playing with the Austin Toros, the Spurs NBA D-League affiliate. In eight games with the Toros, he averaged 26.6 points, 13.0 rebounds, 2.4 assists and 2.50 blocks in 39.8 minutes. His best game with the Toros came on 2/22 vs. Colorado where he had 39 points and 18 rebounds in 47 minutes.


http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/57537/20090225/spurs_sign_mensah_bonsu/#


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

He was tearing it up in Austin, it's only fair the Spurs give him a shot.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Sure knows how to make the most of garbage time:


----------



## urwhatueati8god

In honor of Seuss week, hops by Pops!


----------



## XxMia_9xX

i was at the spurs/clippers game earlier.. totally awesome btw! i got to see my husband aka tony parker! haha and by 2nd half i was only like 5 rows away from the court. anyway... i was waiting for pops and see his game but i guess i found out after that he didn't even suit up. anyone know y? gonna let him go maybe and make space for gooden?


----------



## Basel

And he's been released...



> The San Antonio Spurs announced today that they have released forward Pops Mensah-Bonsu from his 10-day contract.
> 
> Mensah-Bonsu appeared in 3 games for the Spurs where he averaged 5.0 points and 3.3 rebounds in 6.7 minutes. He also spent time with the Austin Toros, the Spurs affiliate in the NBA Development League. In eight games with the Toros, Mensah-Bonsu averaged 26.6 points, 13.0 rebounds, 2.4 assists and 2.50 blocks in 39.8 minutes.
> 
> The Spurs roster stands at 14.


http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/57700/20090305/spurs_release_pops_mensah_bonsu/


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Basel said:


> And he's been released...


It wasn't that he played poorly though. It was that the Spurs needed a roster spot for Gooden and Pops' was the cheapest contract.


----------



## XxMia_9xX

which kind of sucks. i think pops have potential. they should have released udoka, but i guess it's about the money...


----------



## Knick Killer

You guys might really regret letting go of this guy. He's already a fan favorite in Toronto. He's playing great! He had 21 points off the bench today against the Pacers.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Knick_Killer31 said:


> You guys might really regret letting go of this guy. He's already a fan favorite in Toronto. He's playing great! He had 21 points off the bench today against the Pacers.


Gooden > Pops

However, Pops > Ime and Vaughn combined. Too bad the Spurs are cheap.


----------

